# Move over SureFire, there is a new Beast in Town! ~500,000 [email protected] 1 meter



## ma_sha1 (Apr 13, 2011)

* 
500,000 [email protected] 1meter! *This is the *Franken Mag Short Arc*, My 3rd short arc mod, My 1st short arc in flashlight format & my 6th Franken mag, For other Franken mags, click on my signature at bottom 
*
How about a little guessing game?*


Thy name is not "Beast", as it'll spank the crap of the "The Beast" 
Haven't figure out a suitable name yet, feel free to help me name it.
I've done Incan, LED, HIR, HID & Short Arc, not telling what it is.
No specs at this time, I won't reveal the specs until it's done.
Last but now least, I am not Surefire & this is NOT a Vapor ware :devil:







4/14/11: Clue #1. 





Clue #2. 





4/15/11: Clue #3:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...f-Running-UHP-shor-arc-lamp-using-HID-Ballast


----------



## LilKevin715 (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Move over SureFire, there is a new Beast in Town!*

Double aspheric lenses? 6" deep reflector? I'm guessing you got some serious throw there.


----------



## CarpentryHero (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Move over SureFire, there is a new Beast in Town!*

I'd call it boom tube    it also looks a little like a liquer bottle if I squint LOL


----------



## brandocommando (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Move over SureFire, there is a new Beast in Town!*

The Creature!!!


----------



## srfreddy (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Move over SureFire, there is a new Beast in Town!*

It looks like a ''mini'' mag turbo-bezel...:devil:


----------



## CarpentryHero (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Move over SureFire, there is a new Beast in Town!*

Other names could be; deresinator, BoomCannon, ThrowNator, SniperLight, ThrowSaurus, Needler, AckMyEyes, TheWTF1000, BFT(bigFrickenThrow), TheHolyMackeralLight, PlasmaCutter, LumenDrunk(<--kidding), TheOMG, 
AntiUFOlight, TheWowser, GoodGodAlmighty, EekDontBlindMe,
PhazorLasorLightSabor(<--kidding), BeamOfDoomLight


----------



## Ginseng (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Move over SureFire, there is a new Beast in Town!*

You sir, are a maniac. I love it!

Wilkey


----------



## mvyrmnd (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Move over SureFire, there is a new Beast in Town!*



ma_sha1 said:


> [*]I've done Incan, LED, HIR, HID & Short Arc, not telling what it is.


 
The only thing left is CCFL  Looks like one would fit in that head, too!


----------



## saabluster (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Move over SureFire, there is a new Beast in Town!*



ma_sha1 said:


> * How about a little guessing game?*



I'm going with plasma. It's the only logical next step for your endless craving for more power.


----------



## Kestrel (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Move over SureFire, there is a new Beast in Town!*

Mr. Fusion.


----------



## Zeruel (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Move over SureFire, there is a new Beast in Town!*

Looks like a maglite modded into a bigger maglite. If it's double headed, then the name is..... *JAKIRO!*


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Move over SureFire, there is a new Beast in Town!*

How about the BFF. Big F%*^ing Flashlight.

The black hole illuminator.

The .50 bmg

The "Is there any room for batteries or is it all reflector" flashlight


----------



## Luminater (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: Move over SureFire, there is a new Beast in Town!*

Can't wait anymore for BEAMSHOT! :goodjob:


----------



## brandocommando (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: Move over SureFire, there is a new Beast in Town!*

I think you need to name "her" Mrs. Butterworth!


----------



## flashflood (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: Move over SureFire, there is a new Beast in Town!*

The Penetrator.

You know... penetrating the darkness. What?


----------



## saabluster (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: Move over SureFire, there is a new Beast in Town!*



brandocommando said:


> I think you need to name "her" Mrs. Butterworth!


 Clearly the light has a mans head, is much stronger, and is not nearly as sweet so I think it may be *MR* Butterworth instead. Good work though. The resemblance is striking.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Apr 14, 2011)

I think Mr. Butterworth would be a perfect name. Completely unassuming, until it punches you in the face


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: Move over SureFire, there is a new Beast in Town!*

Minion(from Megamind) would call it The Black Mambaaaaaaaaaa....



ma_sha1 said:


> * How about a little guessing game?*
> 
> 
> Thy name is not "Beast", as it'll spank the crap of the "The Beast"
> ...


----------



## ledpwr (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: Move over SureFire, there is a new Beast in Town!*

looks nice 
I see you have attached the Night hunter II head onto a mag. I'm guessing a 35w HID mod used with the night hunters high quality reflector for amazing throw (if a ballast fits).


----------



## HooNz (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: Move over SureFire, there is a new Beast in Town!*

The Plates on the wall look nice! :wave:


----------



## Illum (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: Move over SureFire, there is a new Beast in Town!*



flashflood said:


> The Penetrator.



well, in lumen context yes, for the general public it would have been interpreted as "the plug"


----------



## CKOD (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: Move over SureFire, there is a new Beast in Town!*

20W output R,G,B mixed laser + beam expander?


----------



## CarpentryHero (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: Move over SureFire, there is a new Beast in Town!*

More names :naughty: TheWamBamMyEyesMan, TheMacDaddy, KWL(cause it's cool), CPF'ingBright 
LumenHurler, BrightSlinger, TheKAPOW, Lumenator, TheMustHave, DogFinderFromOrbit


----------



## Mettee (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: Move over SureFire, there is a new Beast in Town!*

+2 on plasma

I have seen one plasma light, it was serious(20k lumen) 

But I know of nothing plasma that can fit in that light even though its LARGE


----------



## richpalm (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: Move over SureFire, there is a new Beast in Town!*

"Tormenta solis" Latin for sun cannon.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: Move over SureFire, there is a new Beast in Town!*

None of my ideas are CPF friendly. 
When will we get details? I love watching you chase the limits of the ludicrously bright. It brings me true joy, and I can't wait to see what you've cooked up here.


----------



## bigchelis (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: Move over SureFire, there is a new Beast in Town!*

I know what it is


Bright
Throw
Heavy
Uses IMR cells
big
custom
homemade
bigC


----------



## Walterk (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: Move over SureFire, there is a new Beast in Town!*

Is that a Nighthunter head?


----------



## CarpentryHero (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: Move over SureFire, there is a new Beast in Town!*



bigchelis said:


> I know what it is
> 
> 
> Bright
> ...


 
Leave out a few letters and call it the CHUBB or add em all in and call it 
The CHUBB-THrower


----------



## alpg88 (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: Move over SureFire, there is a new Beast in Town!*

looks like _NightHunter II head_, 
and pbly 75-100W hid.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: Move over SureFire, there is a new Beast in Town!*

Cool! dual-laser head! It looks just like the real Superman, but scaled down! Next thing, you're gonna say his arms and legs move or something crazy like that.

I like that neat stand you have for it too!


----------



## CKOD (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: Move over SureFire, there is a new Beast in Town!*

Plasma rifle in the 40 watt range?


----------



## ma_sha1 (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: Move over SureFire, there is a new Beast in Town!*

LOL, it's fun to see all the crazy guess :devil:

So the clue #1 has been revealed: I decapitated Nighthunter II from the neck up.
JB welded Mag bezel inside the neck so that the entire mag 2D become the body of this thing.






As far as names go, I do like Black mamba, but there was already a CPF light name Black Mamba.


----------



## Mettee (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: Move over SureFire, there is a new Beast in Town!*

Nice reflector you got there. Bet that adds to performance...


----------



## saabluster (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: Move over SureFire, there is a new Beast in Town!*



ma_sha1 said:


> LOL, it's fun to see all the crazy guess :devil:


 
Your such a tease ma_sha1.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: Move over SureFire, there is a new Beast in Town!*



saabluster said:


> Your such a tease ma_sha1.


 
To make it worse, Clue #2 will be the power source, meaning none of us will be any closer to guessing. He could keep this going for days.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: Move over SureFire, there is a new Beast in Town!*

Wow, another prediction spot on? 

Darn it, Oh well, 

Clue #2, the power source: 3xAW IMR 26500


----------



## mvyrmnd (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: Move over SureFire, there is a new Beast in Town!*

9A driven SST-90, Pre-collimator lens, big aspheric lens. 75 million lux at 85 kilometers.


----------



## MosesM (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Move over SureFire, there is a new Beast in Town!*

So THAT's where my toilet plunger went...


----------



## saabluster (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Move over SureFire, there is a new Beast in Town!*



ma_sha1 said:


>


 
mmmmmm...caaannnddy corn.


----------



## ledpwr (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Move over SureFire, there is a new Beast in Town!*

I'm going to take another guess and say that it uses an UHP projector bulb (possibly that 50w one) powered by a 50w HID ballast like in those experements you were doing earlier.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Move over SureFire, there is a new Beast in Town!*



ledpwr said:


> I'm going to take another guess and say that it uses an UHP projector bulb (possibly that 50w one) powered by a 50w HID ballast like in those experements you were doing earlier.


 

You are a smart man & you have been reading :thumbsup:

The clues of the light engine were previous given out at a quite corner of CPF, 
where I've been taking some risks for the greater benefits of CPF  
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...f-Running-UHP-shor-arc-lamp-using-HID-Ballast

The UHP lamp's built in reflector is not precise enough for long distance projection,
the focus is off a bit, but it still scored 750Klux. With the high precision Nighthunter II short arc reflector, I am hoping to break the 1 million beam candle power mark in a flashlight format


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Move over SureFire, there is a new Beast in Town!*

Nice build Ma Sha! When are you going to bust out some beamshots???? 

Shao


----------



## ledpwr (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Move over SureFire, there is a new Beast in Town!*



ma_sha1 said:


> You are a smart man & you have been reading :thumbsup:
> 
> The clues of the light engine were previous given out at a quite corner of CPF:
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...f-Running-UHP-shor-arc-lamp-using-HID-Ballast
> ...


 
So... what do I win 
Looks like it will be a really powerful light when finished and it will still be relatively portable. 
Sorry if I ruined your fun:nana:


----------



## ma_sha1 (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Move over SureFire, there is a new Beast in Town!*



ledpwr said:


> So... what do I win
> Sorry if I ruined your fun:nana:


 
Yes you did, due to your "leak", now I am under pressure to hurry, 
Still working on mounting the ballast for heat sinking...

You won some serious whooping :whoopin:


----------



## Walterk (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Move over SureFire, there is a new Beast in Town!*



mvyrmnd said:


> He could keep this going for days.



Nah, he can't hold his breath himself 


Never realized the size of the Nighthunter.
The reflector is fascinating.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Apr 16, 2011)

*Re: Move over SureFire, there is a new Beast in Town!*

Took the middle section out to install the ballast:






View from top. The 50W HID ballast has a Copper contact pad installed on each side, a Copper heat transfer bracket
Arctic silver glue down to the flashlight wall. 






View from Bottom opening. 
Mag head thread section bored out by 3-4mms to sit the ballast deeper. Ballast opened up & rewired with pos. in the center. This type of HID 50W ballast always have pos. on the outside, I blew one up the 1st time around as they don't come with instructions.


----------



## ^Gurthang (Apr 16, 2011)

*Re: Move over SureFire, there is a new Beast in Town!*

Sha,

You are without doubt the "Flashaholic Maine-iac". 

I'll suggest a name for the light.... "The Bug Light Burner". Dubbed so since Sha is close to the Bug Light lighthouse in S. Portland. Any of his lights could easily re-direct shipping traffic into Portland harbour.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Apr 16, 2011)

*Re: Move over SureFire, there is a new Beast in Town!*



^Gurthang said:


> Sha,
> 
> You are without doubt the "Flashaholic Maine-iac".



That's a good one


----------



## ma_sha1 (Apr 16, 2011)

*Re: Move over SureFire, there is a new Beast in Town!*

One of the most tricky step, mounting of 120W UHP short arc lamp in place of the 20W Night hunter short arc lamp used to be & use the Nighthunter II reflector.



 I drilled a hole in the center but ended up breaking the lamp holder, pieced it back together thanks to JB weld.
 With full face mask on (UHP lamp is higher pressure up to 700 PSI even when cold, accidentally breaking the lamp could be trouble, When running hot, its up to 3000 PSI or so, also emit high UV, risky business.), I extended the UHP lamp wire with a HID lamp wire.
 Covered up the naked wire where the reflector would meet with a piece of the ceramic sleeve from HID lamp for electrical isolation.
 Glued the ceramic sleeve to the bottom of lamp base using High temp exhaust putty.
 Tied the weire around the lamp using the thin ti-down wire recycled from Nighthunter II lamp (NHII lamp is at bottom)
The reflector hole is bored out a bit using step-drill bit


----------



## Kestrel (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Move over SureFire, there is a new Beast in Town!*

Although I'm not a modder, I really like your build threads - very interesting. :thumbsup:


----------



## ma_sha1 (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Move over SureFire, there is a new Beast in Town!*



Kestrel said:


> Although I'm not a modder, I really like your build threads - very interesting. :thumbsup:


 
Thanks!

Finally, finished up the light, 





Hot spot Beam shot at various exposures















The lux come out ~ 500,000 lux @ 1 meter, It's still one of the highest lux ever recorded on a 
flashlight, but it wasn't as high as I expected. But the bulb is not new & the 1.3mm Arc gap probably opened up up a bit, maybe 2mm or so just by looking at it. A new bulb or a 1.0mm UHP will significantly increase the lux. The UHP lamp with the built in reflector that scored 750K lux was a new lamp.


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Move over SureFire, there is a new Beast in Town!*

_"THE JUDGE"_


----------



## ma_sha1 (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Move over SureFire, there is a new Beast in Town!*

"The Judge", are you referring to the demon appearing in the series _Buffy The Vampire Slayer_?
I like that name 

I will be chopping some trees in my back yard this weekend, which will allow me to take 200ft beam shots w/o leaving home


----------



## smokelaw1 (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Move over SureFire, there is a new Beast in Town!*



ma_sha1 said:


> I will be chopping some trees in my back yard this weekend, which will allow me to take 200ft beam shorts w/o leaving home



Now THAT, gentlemen is dedication to our art. 

"Honey, I'm chopping down thos trees over there." 
"Why dear?" 
"Beamshots, my dear, beamshots."


----------



## ma_sha1 (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Move over SureFire, there is a new Beast in Town!*



smokelaw1 said:


> Now THAT, gentlemen is dedication to our art.
> 
> "Honey, I'm chopping down thos trees over there."
> "Why dear?"
> "Beamshots, my dear, beamshots."




:tsk: It's all about how you approach it: 

"Honey, I found a way to stop peeling paints/burning holes in the family room wall..." :naughty:


----------



## Walterk (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Move over SureFire, there is a new Beast in Town!*

Great work! You keep finding materials to see what can be made of it. Whats next ....


----------



## ma_sha1 (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Move over SureFire, there is a new Beast in Town!*

I still need to get back to work on the "secret project", keep getting side tracked by smaller projects, 
still not figured out why the unstable arc from firing up the 260W P-VIP ballast. 

Just bought another working 250W DLP projector on ebay, hope to get some time to tear it apart...


----------



## saabluster (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: Move over SureFire, there is a new Beast in Town!*



ma_sha1 said:


> The lux come out ~ 500,000 lux @ 1 meter, It's still one of the highest lux ever recorded on a
> flashlight, but it wasn't as high as I expected. But the bulb is not new & the 1.3mm Arc gap probably opened up up a bit, maybe 2mm or so just by looking at it. A new bulb or a 1.0mm UHP will significantly increase the lux. The UHP lamp with the built in reflector that scored 750K lux was a new lamp.



Sorry it didn't meet your expectations but 500K ain't too shabby. I'm sure you'll get it figured out.:thumbsup:


----------



## thedukeoftank (Apr 20, 2011)

My suggestion for a name would be "the Thrown" (as in throne... a seat of power)


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 21, 2011)

Great work as usual, was the Night-Hunter II operational before you disasembled it? If so did you bother doing a Lux reading in it's original configuration? I always wanted to know what kind of intensity it had, also I would have guessed the original Night-Hunter II would put out around that many Lux. How small was the arc gap in the 20 watt bulb look?


----------



## ma_sha1 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks! Being a number driven geek, I would have measured the lux first if I had a working light . 
The arc chamber is blackened, can't really tell what's inside & it didn't even came with a battery.

Based on shoot out done years ago:
http://home.earthlink.net/~kenshiro2/superlights/200yards/200zoom.html

Only look at the center of various lights, The nighthunter II spot mode is in line with 3MCP Vector & 
less than those 35W HIDs with 3-4" reflectors. Knowing that 35W HID with 3" reflector does about 100-150K lux & 4" reflector does about 200-250K lux. I would estimate NH II could not have exceeded 100K lux. Unless Ken had a defective model or something.

I have been diligently collecting lux, would not have let a working NH II gone by without measuring: 
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ated-Short-Arc-amp-HID-spotlight-Lux-readings


A picture for storage into Factory NH II Soft carry case (They sell this case for over $400  ), the light fits in perfect! and I have the IR filter too, another $400 item, I don't know how do they get away with crazy pricing like that & landing millions in Military contract, tax payer money...


----------



## ma_sha1 (Apr 22, 2011)

Gearing up for outdoor beam shots, I chopped some branches off the big tree from my back yard, that really opened up the outdoor beam shot potential from the back porch. 

I dragged my tape measure out, to the center of the road, it's 200ft (67 yards or 61 meters). To the twin tree in the woods, it's exactly 374ft (125 yards or 114 meters).That's not bad at all, giving that I don't need to leave the house
All this time, I can't believe I didn't came up with this idea earlier 





Zoom in to the 374ft twin tree target in the center:


----------



## waddup (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: Move over SureFire, there is a new Beast in Town!*



ma_sha1 said:


>








thought you might like a side by side of your old sst50 supercharged and an aspheric for comparison?

your new beam is T.I.G.H.T !


----------



## ma_sha1 (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: Move over SureFire, there is a new Beast in Town!*

Thanks 

The short arc does produce a very tight spot, I happen to have the SST-50 MagDEFT on hand, selling it for my Friend.
Maybe I will compare the two in some new beam shots.


----------



## Walterk (Apr 23, 2011)

ma_sha1 said:


> tax payer money...


Sadly that how it works nowadays....

Nice gardeningwork!


----------



## ma_sha1 (Jun 3, 2011)

I am moving soon, 
I put the Beast killer up on ebay, it is the only custom short arc flashlight ever put on sale... search ma_sha1 on the bay or search 
*
"nighthunter II HID killer" on the bay

*


----------



## DrSwiger (Jun 15, 2011)

Any big impressive nighttime beamshots to make me buy this light?


----------



## ma_sha1 (Jun 15, 2011)

I had planned to take long distance beam shots but neighber complainted before I could get to this light, so it never happened.
I am moving, most of my stuff are packed up. I have this light on final blow out, $499, I am not sure it even covers my cost, but I had fun building it, I am afraid to do the math. If it doesn't sell, it'll go into boxes soon & move with me.

Plus, beam shots are subjective, like arts, I am a scientist, a numbers guy, good beam shots can make a light look better than what it really is. I don't care how good their beam shot may look, put any flashlight next to the Fanken mag short arc, they will know right away who's the King


----------



## onetrickpony (Jun 16, 2011)

ma_sha1 said:


> they will know right away who's the King



Sounds like a good name.... "THE KING"

Anyhoo, thanks for posting all of your cool builds, I love reading about them.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks!

I like the name too


----------

